
Border Agents Fail to Delete Travelers' Personal Data After Electronic Searches - athenot
https://gizmodo.com/u-s-customs-fails-to-delete-personal-data-after-electr-1831006534
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18656563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18656563)

~~~
athenot
Thanks! I searched for the URL before submitting but apparently the same
article had multiple URLs :(

